# Do Denver car rentals come with winter tires?



## jlp879 (Nov 30, 2018)

We are renting a car (not SUV) for a Breckenridge ski trip over Christmas.  

Last time we took the door-to-door shuttle, but this trip we are planning on skiing other area resorts so rented a car for the week.  The prices for the SUVs are astronomical!  So will I be able to safely drive to Breckenridge in a Toyota Camry?  Do the car rentals automatically come with snow tires?  Will I need to carry chains like in CA?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 30, 2018)

I'd be calling the rental desk on this. But I betcha that stamped on the sides of the tires, it says 'All Season'. Under normal circumstances, assuming you have some snow-driving experience- and don't head out at the crack of dawn after a fresh snow, you probably would be fine, but in the end, if you are stuck or get in an accident, it's all on the driver. I don't think Colorado has the mandatory chain laws that California does, but again, if you spin out and block traffic, you'll get the bill.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 30, 2018)

Most rental car companies do not allow you to use chains due to the risk of improper installation and damage to the car.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, all-season tires are generally the only tires one needs for a front-wheel or 4-wheel drive vehicle, even in the mountains, and that is what is on cars that you rent locally here in Denver and at the airport.


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks all for your quick replies.  I'll be hoping for lots of snow, just not on the days that we will be on the I-70!


----------



## melissy123 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry to switch the topic slightly, but would the same be true for cars out of Salt Lake City. We have an upcoming winter trip to Park City but in the other hand may forgo a car completely because of the excellent bus system in Park City


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 1, 2018)

In both of these locales, and with the importance of tourism, at least on the main roads (Interstates & arterials) the highway departments will spare no effort to keep the roads cleared and well sanded. Obviously after a major snowstorm and on the smaller roads near the resorts one might consider public transport if convenient.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 1, 2018)

Believe it or not, not everyone in Colorado or Utah owns an SUV.   As a matter of fact, I have lived here for 30 years and I can count on one hand the number of times I have *needed* an SUV / 4WD to travel.  Front-wheel drive cars can handle snowy roads just fine in almost all cases (rentals will have all-season tires), and a 4WD is not a "magic bullet" for driving on snow.  The roads to the ski resorts are well-maintained.  It is more your driving ability and being cautious that will keep you safe and get you to your destination.  Allow plenty of space in front of you, treat the accelerator as if there is a raw egg on it and you can't crack it, anticipate slow downs, etc. 

Remember -- 4WD only helps you go faster; all vehicles have the same 4-wheel brakes.  There's a reason why during the first snowy/slippery road condition day of the year, most of the vehicles in the ditches and smashed into the guard rails are 4WD!

Kurt


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 2, 2018)

Make sure your car is not from another state, like Florida, Georgia, Ca, etc., because those tires may not be all-season.


----------



## Tank (Dec 2, 2018)

Here in Ohio we just rented a 14 person van and it was so unsafe with the tires that were on it with the little bit of snow we had it was  scary. 
Will not do that again. Was an accident waiting to happen. 

Tires make all the difference in the world but they do cost more money, I pay the money !

Dave


----------



## klpca (Dec 2, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Believe it or not, not everyone in Colorado or Utah owns an SUV.   As a matter of fact, I have lived here for 30 years and I can count on one hand the number of times I have *needed* an SUV / 4WD to travel.  Front-wheel drive cars can handle snowy roads just fine in almost all cases (rentals will have all-season tires), and a 4WD is not a "magic bullet" for driving on snow.  The roads to the ski resorts are well-maintained.  It is more your driving ability and being cautious that will keep you safe and get you to your destination.  Allow plenty of space in front of you, treat the accelerator as if there is a raw egg on it and you can't crack it, anticipate slow downs, etc.
> 
> Remember -- 4WD only helps you go faster; all vehicles have the same 4-wheel brakes.  There's a reason why during the first snowy/slippery road condition day of the year, most of the vehicles in the ditches and smashed into the guard rails are 4WD!
> 
> Kurt


I can't speak for the OP, but for us being from CA, 4wd vehicles don't need chains when you encounter a chain control area, so if you have a rental car that prohibits chains, having a 4wd is your work around. The usual rule is that you just need to be carrying them, and in some places they will be required to be on the tires, but having a 4wd vehicle gets around all of that. Now whether or not chains are even needed is another discussion that I know nothing about since I have lived in southern CA my entire life and the only time that I have been in the snow has been when we are in the mountains - and chains were required. It's good to know that Colorado doesn't require chains so when renting a car I don't have to worry about the chain issue.

Btw thanks for the tip about the "egg" on the accelerator. My husband *always* drives so I have no experience driving in the snow and I've always wondered about it. The egg example is one that will stick in my brain in case I ever have to do the driving.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 2, 2018)

Not Colorado- But- What I have learned from New Hampshire residents up in the White Mountains is snow ties are best on ALL cars, INCLUDING SUV's, in winter- not the all season tires. 

Many people there will switch out their tires in winter. I always wanted to do this here where we live in NY, but hubby refuses to spend the money.

Our son switched from driving a RAV4 SUV to a Suburu Imprezza in New Hampshire and he seems to think it is just fine. But I personally think it is too low to the ground as they get some pretty deep snow there. Yes- the roads eventually get plowed, but that is eventually, plus there are the other places- like the parking lots and driveways.

Where we live we need SUVs just to get up and out our very steep driveway in snow before the plow guy gets to us and sometimes even after he plows.And also on the side roads here which take a long time for the plows to get to.

I owned a Honda Fit, though, and when working I was able to use it most days in winter- but not when it snowed over an inch.


----------



## saabman (Dec 16, 2018)

OP -- be aware of Colorado Traction Law

https://www.codot.gov/travel/winter-driving/TractionLaw

Chains are not allowed on rentals and no car rental will have full-fledged snows (like Blizzaks). What you want are all season tires with the M+S designation. Most important thing with a winter road trip is the ability to see real-time road conditions and having the flexibility to stay put if conditions are poor. See https://www.cotrip.org/ and the get app.


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 16, 2018)

saabman said:


> OP -- be aware of Colorado Traction Law
> 
> https://www.codot.gov/travel/winter-driving/TractionLaw
> 
> Chains are not allowed on rentals and no car rental will have full-fledged snows (like Blizzaks). What you want are all season tires with the M+S designation. Most important thing with a winter road trip is the ability to see real-time road conditions and having the flexibility to stay put if conditions are poor. See https://www.cotrip.org/ and the get app.


While technically CO roads can be restricted to chains only, remember the OP will only be driving I-70 from Denver to Breckenridge, and I-70 _*never*_ has those restrictions -- they will close the road first.  And I-70 is top-priority for road crews, so it will be the first to have the Mag Chloride / sand / etc.  

Kurt


----------



## taterhed (Dec 17, 2018)

They do occasionally close the tunnel.....but i haven't seen extended closures in years.

If you're worried....rent a 4x4 and drive carefully in any case.

*HERE IS MY BIGGEST WARNING!!!
*
So, you rent an SUV to make sure your trip to Vail is safe and secure (my DW and son going to ski/see family).
When you pick up your rental SUV (not a small one either), you feel great.  Until you start slipping and sliding all over the road in the blizzard by the Tunnel and can't make it up the hill to the relatives house.

Moral of the story:  Make sure that the rental car company gives you a 4x4 or AWD SUV if you pay for one.  Just renting an 'SUV' does not guarantee 4x4/AWD.
They gave us a free rental for that mistake.  We reserved a 4x4 and requested one.  Scared my wife to death.  
Yes, a 4x4 was absolutely necessary to reach the relatives house.  Not a driving issue, simply a grade/traction issue.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 17, 2018)

Even though the car is automatic, you can shift it to a lower gear *but not at high speeds.  *I’m refering to slow driving.  Having lived up a steep hill in Vermont for many years and driving AWD or 4WD vehicles, if the road was bad, I would shift from drive to second before descending the hill.  Even in the summer I’d do this.  Helps control the speed of the vehicle and I didn’t have to use the brakes as much.  Sometimes when it was extremely bad, I’d shift to first.  The lower gear could also be of help going up the hill too.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 17, 2018)

Dollie said:


> Even though the car is automatic, you can shift it to a lower gear *but not at high speeds.  *I’m refer to slow driving.  Having lived up a steep hill in Vermont for many years and driving AWD or 4WD vehicles, if the road was bad, I would shift from drive to second before descending the hill.  Even in the summer I’d do this.  Helps control the speed of the vehicle and I didn’t have to use the brakes as much.  Sometimes when it was extremely bad, I’d shift to first.  The lower gear could also be of help going up the hill too.


good advice....for simple vehicles without advanced controls.


Many modern vehicles also have specialized driving controls or 'modes' to enhance safe driving in winter conditions (snow/ice) and even specialized traction for sand etc.....
Another modern miracle found on BMW's and other advanced SUV's is the hill descent control system.  This miracle will safely and slowly descend you on a slippery incline or hill.

Advice?   Familiarize yourself with the proper safe techniques for winter driving PRIOR to encountering them and also the vehicle you'll be operating.
Especially if the vehicle has advanced electronic controls or features/handling characteristics that differ from the vehicles you normally drive!

https://g.co/kgs/zZWLtW


----------



## saabman (Dec 31, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> While technically CO roads can be restricted to chains only, remember the OP will only be driving I-70 from Denver to Breckenridge, and I-70 _*never*_ has those restrictions -- they will close the road first.



Not true. Passenger Vehicle Traction Law is in place today--12/31--both eastbound and westbound from Denver to Idaho Springs. Passenger vehicles are required to have snow or mud/snow tires, use chains/alternative traction devices, or be a 4WD/AWD vehicle. I-70 is not closed.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 6, 2019)

saabman said:


> Not true. Passenger Vehicle Traction Law is in place today--12/31--both eastbound and westbound from Denver to Idaho Springs. Passenger vehicles are required to have snow or mud/snow tires, use chains/alternative traction devices, or be a 4WD/AWD vehicle. I-70 is not closed.


If you read my post, I specifically mentioned the requirement for *chains*.  They have never been required for passenger vehicles on I-70.

Kurt


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 7, 2019)

We live in Calgary with long winters and often lots of snow. To us the cost of snow tires and changing them over twice a year (for 4 cars none the less) is a cost we put down to the we'll never know but if it saves us from one accident it is a cost well spent. Our early 20's daughter did not change her tires over last fall and got into an accident which would have written off her car if we weren't the experts at using kijiji to find someone to fix vehicles under the table. She will not say it was because of summer tires but at least this year she learned how to change the tires over herself to save the money. Yes it is expensive but having driven both types of tires over many years we all use snow tires.


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 8, 2019)

Well, as they say, experience is the best teacher.  I took a Volvo station wagon (RWD) with M+S tires from Breckenridge to Vail.  That day turned out to be our best snow day.  Great for the on hill experience, not so great for the I-70 experience.  Getting to Vail was no problem, then it started snowing and snowed all day.  

Going home meant first getting the car unstuck from it's open air parking spot.  Then my daughter noticed the overhead highway signs were flashing that chains were required on the highway.  We had no chains.  I immediately panicked, thinking I'd have to buy overpriced chains for a rental on a quick trip back to Breckenridge.  Turns out it was only for CMV over the Vail Summit Pass.  Just as we were getting ready to leave the frontage road, three snowplows turn onto the I-70 entrance ramp.  Terrific luck!  They cleared (and blocked) the entire roadway by plowing three abreast.  A CO state patrol joined in behind them.  The return trip was slow going, but I felt quite safe behind the plows.  So different from driving over the Donner Pass where a single snow plow only plows one lane at a time and the backed up traffic frantically tries to get around the plow.  

At home in CA, I have never bought snow tires for my AWD vehicle.  But watching this short video on the difference that winter tires makes me realize that if I ever move to Tahoe full time, I'll definitely be buying winter tires.  






https://www.theweathernetwork.com/news/articles/winter-tires-tested--conclusively


----------



## PamMo (Jan 9, 2019)

klpca said:


> I can't speak for the OP, but for us being from CA, 4wd vehicles don't need chains when you encounter a chain control area, so if you have a rental car that prohibits chains, having a 4wd is your work around...



We own property out there, and our 4WD doesn't cut it anymore without snow tires or chains in Tahoe.  Argh!
//www.google.com/amp/s/amp.rgj.com/amp/2005429002


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for posting.  Since our timeshare is at the top of Kingsbury Grade, I guess I'll be looking for tire chains for 18" wheels.  



PamMo said:


> We own property out there, and our 4WD doesn't cut it anymore without snow tires or chains in Tahoe.  Argh!
> //www.google.com/amp/s/amp.rgj.com/amp/2005429002


----------



## Tia (Jan 10, 2019)

My leanings have been they created the traction law in CO so they didn't have to clear the roads like I-70 , save $$$ . 

Traction laws are in affect whenever they decide to put the flashing warnings up, better to have AWD etc then not. http://cotrip.org/highways.htm#?commuteRouteId=66 you can check specific routes


----------



## saabman (Jan 25, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> If you read my post, I specifically mentioned the requirement for *chains*.  They have never been required for passenger vehicles on I-70.Kurt



Here's the skivvy on CO's Code 16. No exception that I can find for I-70 and confirmed by jlp879.
*
Passenger Vehicle Chain Law (Code 16)*
During severe winter storms, CDOT will implement a Passenger Vehicle Chain Law (also known as a Code 16). This is the final safety measure before the highway is closed.
When the Passenger Vehicle Chain Law is in effect, every vehicle on the roadway must have chains or an alternative traction device (like AutoSock).
*Fines*


Motorists driving with inadequate equipment when a Passenger Vehicle Traction Law or Chain Law is in effect could be fined more than $130.
If a motorist blocks the roadway because he/she has inadequate equipment when a Passenger Vehicle Traction Law or Chain Law is in effect, he/she could be fined more than $650.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 25, 2019)

saabman said:


> Here's the skivvy on CO's Code 16. No exception that I can find for I-70 and confirmed by jlp879.
> *
> Passenger Vehicle Chain Law (Code 16)*
> During severe winter storms, CDOT will implement a Passenger Vehicle Chain Law (also known as a Code 16). This is the final safety measure before the highway is closed.
> ...


I'm not denying the law exists -- what I said is that chains have never been required for passenger vehicles for I-70 from Denver to Breckenridge (the original poster's trip that they were asking about).  I believe that statement is still true, so a person driving I-70 with proper tires does not have to worry about having chains.  If you have experience where that stretch of 1-70 has required chains, I would be interested in when that happened.  My experience is that they will close I-70 if it ever gets that bad, before they would need to enacted the chain law.

Kurt


----------



## huenix (Jan 29, 2019)

Under *Traction Law*, “motorists must have either *snow tires*, *tires* with the mud/*snow* (M+S) designation, *or* a four-wheel/all-wheel drive vehicle. All *tires* must have a minimum one-eighth inch tread.” ... They must have a mud *and snow* rating, which is normally designated on the sidewall of the *tire* with "M+S" *or* "*M&S*."

The reason 4x4's are so expensive here is demand.  So there are three choices:

1) Rent a 4x4. 
2) Rent a car with designated snow tires or stamped M&S
3) Ride the van. 

As a frequent traveller on the I70 corridor, I see all sorts of really bad decision making. Last time up we passed a 90's model ford taurus going up through Georgetown with literally bald tires. It was snowing.


----------

